# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Security > [SOLVED] Access Restricted - One more step to access ubuntulinuxhelp.com

## jsandhu

Hi,

I have started using Ubuntu, few weeks back, I was a windows user before and I am quite satisfied and happy with the switch so far, the reason why I am here is I have suddenly started getting a warning when visiting few webpages such as ubuntulinuxhelp.com, the warning I am getting is that my pc is infected with virus and hence I don't have the right to access the webpage, Now, if I was on windows at this point I would run a virus scan, but since I am not and I have read and was told that Ubuntu don't need an antivirus, How should I go about dealing with problem, I am adding a screenshot of the warning page, Kindly take a look: -

----------


## jramshu

Are you using a proxy or tor or something?

I get those warnings sometimes with the above mentioned.

----------


## jsandhu

No sir, using my wired connection as it is.

----------


## jramshu

I hate to tell you, but your ip is showing up on 14 blacklists. That's why CloudFlare is blocking you.

----------


## jsandhu

ok, where are these blacklists, sorry I don't know much about this stuff.

----------


## OpSecShellshock

Here are some more details. Sorry. Folks here might be able to assist.

EDIT: link displaying IP removed.

(here I'm presuming displaying your IP address is acceptable since it's in the screenshot. Staff, please remove if that's not the case)

----------


## jramshu

Sent you a pm.

Maybe you have acquired an ip that a former spammer, or cracker has used and that's why it's showing up on the blacklist.

----------


## jramshu

> Here are some more details. Sorry. Folks here might be able to assist.
> 
> http://www.projecthoneypot.org/ip_edited_out
> 
> (here I'm presuming displaying your IP address is acceptable since it's in the screenshot. Staff, please remove if that's not the case)


Probably not a good idea security wise. I sent a pm to the op saying the same thing.

----------


## lisati

> ok, where are these blacklists, sorry I don't know much about this stuff.


Have a look at http://lisati.homelinux.com/rbltest or http://lisati.homelinux.com/blacklist

----------


## jsandhu

this is too deep for me to understand.. I think I will leave it as it is, it's going over my head.

is there something I can do about it or just forget about it and enter the captcha whenever I ran into a trouble like this?

----------


## jsandhu

ok if my ip showing is dangerous or something, probably best if admins would delete this thread pls.

----------


## jsandhu

I deleted the image containing the ip but some of the posts made by others show it, so if it is ok, kindly remove them.

----------


## jramshu

You'll have to use the captcha, or clear it up with everyone that has the ip flagged. You could try and get a different ip address from isp.

EDIT: removed ip address.

----------


## OpSecShellshock

It's possible (though not definite) that the malicious activity occurred prior to switching, given that it happened in the last few weeks and the most recent report says "within the last 4 weeks." That would be a best-case, though still certainly not ideal. Given the pharmaceutical nature of the spam, there was almost certainly a compromised computer at that IP address at the time of the activity.

----------


## lisati

> ok if my ip showing is dangerous or something, probably best if admins would delete this thread pls.


No need for that, your IP address isn't dangerous. Please go to http://voogdnz.net/blacklist and you will be given instructions on what you need to do.

----------


## jsandhu

I am on dynamic IP, I turned off my modem, reconnected and this is what I get when I go to ubuntulinuxhelp.com : -

 :Smile:  problem solved, I guess

----------


## jramshu

It's good that you posted the question, that way if others run into it they will know why they are running into the same problem.

I generally see that sort of stuff when using tor or a proxy.

EDIT: I was about to say, just reset the modem. lol. Good you got it.

----------


## jsandhu

haha, thanks but you were the one to actually point out to me that its my IP, thanks to you and all the others for their help.

----------


## jramshu

No problem. 
I have seen these cloudflare challenges before, usually because of a flagged ip address.

----------

